# Cycle Logs



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you have kept track of your cycling procedures? This is a good place to post it, it you'd like.

This might work better if only cycle logs are posted here. Thank you.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

_My ammonia zeroed 06-12-12, for the second time. So I decided to log this cycle

--06-03-12 Started the ATU Hydro sponge filter in a 3 gal bare-bottom tank with a few plants and an already running (1 day) Tetra cheapo bubbler filled with seeded gravel. NH3 0.0, NO2 0.0, NO3 0.0, pH 7.6, temp 87* Added 12 drops NH3

--06-06-12 NH3 0.25, NO2 2.0, NO3 40, pH 7.4, temp 87* Impossible readings confirmed by second test. Added 18 drops NH3

--06-07-12 NH3 >4.0, NO2 0.0, NO3 >40, pH 7.4 temp 87* Totally confused by low NO2 yet high NH3 and NO3. Hope I didn't kill my BB.

--06-08-12 Ditto

--06-09-12 Diito Performed >70% change to clear high NH3 and NO3. Added 18 drops NH3

--06-10-12 NH3 >0.25. NO2 0.0, NO3 <40, pH 7.6, Temp 83* Guess my BB is still alive and kicking. Added 12 drops NH3

--06-11-12 NH3 0.5, NO2 0.0, NO3 20, pH 7.6, Temp 86* Performed 70% change to clear NO3. Added 12 drops NH3.

--06-12-12 NH3 <0.25, NO2 0.5, NO3 >40, pH 7.4, Temp 86* Added 12 drops NH3 (2hr NH3 >2.0)

--06-13-12 NH3 0.0, No2 0.0, NO3 40, pH >8.0 Temp 87* Performed 80% change to lower pH. Added 12drops NH3 (2hr NH3 >2.0) Temp 84*

One more round like this and I''ll be ready to stock the tank.

Conclusion so far.: Confused by early low NH3 results. Everything else is more or less as expected. As learned on my last (5g, bare) cycle, it takes 3 to 4 times as much pure NH3 as Dr Tim's suggests: >2 drops/1.0ppm^/gal (Dr T says 1 drop/2.0ppm^/gal)
_


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not new at fish-keeping, but have never cycled a tank before. I always just ran them as bubbling bowls, since they have always been under 3gal.

This time:
10 gallon tank
faux plants
gravel
decor
75W heater
thermometer
Hydro I sponge filter
Intended inhabitants: 6 female bettas
Hard water, pH tends to test at 8

June 3rd: no heater yet, plugged in hydro 0 sponge filter that has been running in my 2.5 gal tank since March. All decor in the tank. 2 Tbs Ammonia added, per some faulty instructions. Seeded the tank with gravel and decor from uncycled 3 gal tank that has been recieving water changes, but not scrubbing.

June 5th: 75% water change to bring ammonia back down to 4-5ppm

June 6th: added Hydro I filter, removed Hydro 0 to put it back in little tank. Ammonia still at 4-5ppm.

June 8th: Ammonia 3-5ppm (crappy test strips)

June 9th: Ammonia 3ppm add 3 drops ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates test at 0ppm.

June 10th: Ammonia at 3ppm

June 11th: Ammonia at 3ppm

June 12th: added heater, temp to 82F. Added second bubbler stone. Ammonia 3ppm

June 13th: Ammonia at 3ppm, water beginning to cloud. Nitrites 0.15ppm (or maybe 0.5ppm, must recheck chart tonight.) temp 86F.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Knitterly said:


> I'm not new at fish-keeping, but have never cycled a tank before. I always just ran them as bubbling bowls, since they have always been under 3gal.
> 
> This time:
> 10 gallon tank
> ...


The heater is working very well and I am not seeing any fluctuations in temp: 86F.

June 14th: Ammonia at 4-5ppm, Nitrites at 0.5, Nitrates at 10ppm.

June 15th: Ammonia at 3ppm, Nitrites at 0.5, Nitrates at 10ppm.

June 16th: Ammonia at 3ppm, Nitrites/Nitrates not tested. Added 2drops of ammonia.

June 17th: Ammonia at 3ppm, Nitrites 0.5, Nitrates 10, added 2 drops ammonia

June 18th: Ammonia at 3ppm, Nitrites/Nitrates unchanged, added 2 drops of ammonia


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, so it took a bit longer than anticipated to start the bucket cycling. I started it in my bathroom at first...but two days in it stank so badly of ammonia that my entire upstairs reeked...and the bucket had to be dumped and moved to my garage. Plus, I'm a Radiographer, and I work on an on-call basis at a local hospital...and it got crazy there for a bit with working, so I didn't have time to purchase the bucket or to start the cycle as soon as I'd planned. 

As of right now, it's been about three days since I started it, ammonia is at 8.0ppm (which is probably overkill, but I wanted those little bacteria to be *well fed* when they finally started growing in there!) and I've got airstones running in addition to the filters in hopes of creating more oxygen to, again, assist in breeding the bacteria I need. It's HOT in my garage, which, I'd think, would again assist in the bacterial breeding. 

All water has been treated to eliminate bacteria-destrying chlorine/tap water additives, and so far no readings on nitrate or nitrite, just crazy high ammonia and a gosh-awful stink in that brown, brown water.  Will keep posted once readings start changing.  

7/6/12 (four days into cycle)
- ammonia at 8ppm, zero on nitrate/nitrite, 
- temp in the 90's (fluctuates)
- original additives: 1 tbsp tropical flakes, 1tbsp goldfish flakes, 1/2 tbsp betta pellets (had a lot of old sitting around, thought I'd use it up), nothing additional as of right now because ammonia levels are high
- 5 gallons of water with 2 waterfall 5-10 gallon filters going, both sponged through the "fall" portion and on the intake. Filter has it's own "biofiber" inside to assist in bacterial surface area.
- stink is atrocious, water is a murky brown


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I dunno, but something about brown, stinky water makes me wonder if something hasn't gone a little pear shaped?

I'm crazy sensitive to smells (I'm the family canary!) and I cycled a tank in my bedroom without the smell overwhelming me. Part of the problem could be the high ammonia level? I think you want to aim for something between 2-4 ppm, maybe 5 ppm at the highest? With a level of 8 ppm, I'm not sure the tank will ever start cycling properly. 

Hopefully someone else will chime in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I had wondered about that...I'll dump out a portion of the water and get the ammonia level down. Thanks for the information! I've never done this before, and I'm always up for more information! 

And the water is so brown and smells so bad because of the high ammonia. I've got horses, and ammonia in high levels (IE, improperly cleaned stalls... ) can absolutely reek to the point of making it hard to breath and causing your eyes to water. It's nasty, nasty stuff. 

Okay, starting again:
7/6/12:
ammonia at 4ppm
two well-sponged filters going with airstones as well
temps in the 90's
5 gallon bucket, water treated with API dechlorinator
seeded with fish food for ammonia


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay said:


> 7/8/12
> ammonia at 3-4ppm
> some *slight* change in the color for the NitrITE...so maybe just the beginnings of some bacteria
> 0ppm on the NitrATE
> Water no longer stinks but is cloudy from fish food


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like you're finally getting somewhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Bluefish. Are you using crushed/powdered fish food to avoid mold?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Bluefish. Are you using crushed/powdered fish food to avoid mold?


I used tropical flakes and some pellets...they were not crushed.  I don't see any mold, but would I necessarily see mold since it's in the water? 

Ahh...the things I didn't know I didn't know!  Oh well, learning experience.  If I need to, I'll dump it and start again.  If I need to dump it, then perhaps I'll already have a *little* bit of bacteria in the sponges, and maybe that'll help to move it along a bit.  Either way, I'll check back here to see.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, starting again:
7/6/12:
ammonia at 4ppm
two well-sponged filters going with airstones as well
temps in the 90's
5 gallon bucket, water treated with API dechlorinator
seeded with fish food for ammonia

7/8/12
ammonia at 3-4ppm
some *slight* change in the color for the NitrITE...so maybe just the beginnings of some bacteria
0ppm on the NitrATE
Water no longer stinks but is cloudy from fish food 

Sorry, tried to edit last post to keep up the number of replies down, but am unable to for some reason?  

7/9/12
ammonia at 0ppm
and no change in nitrITE or ATE...how fast does this bacteria grow and then starve?! I didn't think I could starve it out that quickly? 
water is still cloudy, but less so than previously
added in another tablespoon of crushed tropical fish flakes to hopefully add in more ammonia and feed some more bacteria...  
temps have been about 90-95, very humid, two waterfall filters and an airstone going, four sponges (two on filters, (well, and two small sponges attached to the intake filters) two floating for hopeful use as sponge filters in the future.)
5 gallons of treated water.

Also, I'm using a good ammonia water test kit, but for nitrATE and ITE, I'm stuck using those awful test strips until my LFS can get a master test kit in for me. Could the test strips be faulty and giving me incorrect readings on the nitrITE and ATE? 

I'm sorry to be such a newbie at this...I really think this method will work, if I can just figure out how to cycle correctly in general.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You're doing OK. Once the bacteria are established, it takes several days for it to starve. Stopping the filter also removes food (flow). Again, alright for several days at least. 

Under the best conditions it still takes over a week to get nitrites and nitrate.

You'll probably get different, more accurate readings with a liquid test.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I cycled my 10 gallon tank with Jungle Start Zyme, which worked like a charm (I had nitrate after 2 days, which is unusual). The Start Zyme has mixed reviews, often because some people believe the bacteria may already be dead from being on the store shelf, and also because the bottle says to add it to the tank with each water change (which I don't). My first attempt, as seen in my log, was not successful because the "Pure Ammonia" I purchased was not so pure (get the stuff from Ace), and I had to painstakingly tear-down and boil my tank before attempt number 2. I also went on a 9-day vacation in there, where I asked my roommate to add ammonia (not sure if she actually did). When I got back, the tank could cycle out 3ppm of ammonia overnight. The high nitrate levels made a wee bit of algae on my tank heater, but other than that the tank has been up and running beautifully since. Without further ado:


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to read reports from members who are trying Tetra Safestart and Dr Tim's One-and-Only.

Besides small-tank cycling, we may be debunking the myth about bacteria-in-a-bottle.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd wondered about that bacteria in a bottle...and I almost tried it but started this test out first. Once I get this one going, I'll see if I can try to find some of the tetra product and see how that goes.  

Thanks for the encouragement and the information.  I was worried I'd starved the little buggers...I was shocked that it could go from 3-4 to 0 in just about 2 days...
The *ammonia* kit should be accurate though...it is the actual water testing kit, it's just the nitrITE/ATE that I'm using the strips for...?
Something in there took down the ammonia?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not surprised the nitrosomas ate 3ppm ammonia in two days. They double every ~12hours. Less when optimized like you've
done.

That's an outstanding log, RS. Textbook. Thanks.

(Hmmm...better post my latest.)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Cycling a Hydro '0' sponge filter in a 3gal tank*

3gal bare-bottomed tank with a few plants and with one Hydro '0' sponge filter (to be cycled) and one Tetra sponge filter (modified) filled with 1/4 cup bacteria-seeded gravel biomedia. Temperature 86*F

6-19 0.0 ammonia (NH3)/ 0.0 nitrite (NO)/ 0.0 nitrate (NO3) @4pm Started seeded filter

6-20 0.0/0.0/0.0 @4pm +12 drops Dr Tim's ammonia =>4.0ppm NH3 Started Hydro '0'

6-21 0.0/0.0/10.0 @2pm +12dr=4.0ppm (apparently the seeded biomedia ate all the ammonia overnight. This happened last time and confused me. Now I know what's going on.)

6-22 0.0/0.0/40 @2am +12dr=4.0ppm
6-22 .20/.20/50 @2pm +12dr=4.0ppm After 40% water change to cut nitrate to 20ppm

6-23 0.0/0.0/15 @2am +12dr=4.0ppm
6-23 0.0/0.0/30 @2pm +12dr=4.0ppm Turned off biomedia--Left Hydro running
6-23 1.0/1.0/40 @8pm 

6-24 0.0/1.0/40 @2am +12dr=4.0ppm pH>8.0

6-25 .20/1.0/40 @2pm +12dr=4.0ppm After 100% water change to cut NO3 to 0.0ppm
pH 7.4 *
At this time I considered the new filter to be cycled.*

6-26 0.0/1.0/20 @5am +12dr=4.0ppm

6-27 0.0/0.0/30 @2am +12dr=40ppm 
6-27 0.0/0.0/40 @2pm +12dr=40ppm

6-28 0.0/0.0/40 @5pm +12dr=40ppm Turned on biomedia to keep BB healthy

When you think about it. What you're really doing when you cycle a tank is transferring to and growing nitrifying bacteria in the new filter----also in the substrate, decor, tank, etc, but this is of less significance.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Yes! We're just feeding our pet bacteria. My family made fun of me for "growing bacteria" etc. But hey, it's way better for my fish, and for me!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

All I wanted was to keep a couple of fish. Now I'm raising plants and bacteria. <rueful laughter>

I will not use that as my sig-line. But I sure feel it.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> All I wanted was to keep a couple of fish. Now I'm raising plants and bacteria. <rueful laughter>
> 
> I will not use that as my sig-line. But I sure feel it.


I know how you feel....I'm even in the process of completely restarting my 10 gallon divided tank. I had a bad brown and green algae bloom and I decided that I wanted to change up the look a bit, too. Switched to sand and will be putting my fish-in cycle on here. I have live plants, so it might be few weeks before it's fully cycled. That's the way it was last time. I just hope that the well water has improved with the nitrates.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Blue Fish said:


> ... Once I get this one going, I'll see if I can try to find some of the tetra product and see how that goes.


Once you get this one going you'll always have a batch of tame bacteria ready and willing to help you cycle any tank or filter.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopeseeker said:


> I ....will be putting my fish-in cycle on here. I have live plants, so it might be few weeks before it's fully cycled. That's the way it was last time. I just hope that the well water has improved with the nitrates.


I assume you have seeded biomedia. Is that how you can do a fish-in cycle in only a few weeks? I suppose putting seeded media or a cycled filter in a tank technically counts as cycling. I think a new word is called for here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> I assume you have seeded biomedia. Is that how you can do a fish-in cycle in only a few weeks? I suppose putting seeded media or a cycled filter in a tank technically counts as cycling. I think a new word is called for here. Any suggestions?


No, it will have some old gravel in a nylon in it to seed it, but I will be doing a fish-in cycle. I did it last time, too, just didn't really have anything to seed it with. But, my fish will be in the water as it sorts itself out. I'll just have to be OCD on the water tests and if it goes a notch past a certain level, I'll just do a 50% water change. The only way to do fish in is to be water testing happy and water change happy (when needed). :-D And by water test happy, I mean: Everyday. The last time, I was trying to do water changes every other day, or so, when it was starting to show highish readings. It took a little over a month to finally get fully cycled reading from the water testing. Maybe, with the seeding , it might be a little less than a month. But, we shall see.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I don't exactly have a true cycle log, but I can share my experience when cycling my 6.6 gallon. I started cycling it the day I got my tank (June 1st), and let it be for several weeks. After almost a month, it wasn't doing anything, and I was having some real difficulties with my 3 gallon tank that had my betta fish in it. High nitrites for no apparent reason, a film that kept developing, etc.

I purchased Microbe-Lift "Nite-Out II" from my local Petco, and started adding it to my 6 gallon. About 1tsp a day, except for the days I wasn't around. Over a weekend while I was gone (two days after purchase, so two doses), my ammonia went from about 8.0ppm to .50ppm, and my Nitrites were through the roof. I kept adding the stuff, as it's got all the types of Nitrifying bacteria in it, a week or so later my Nitrites crashed as well. A week and a half later, my Nitrates are still high, but my fish and shrimp are enjoying the room of the 6.6, and I haven't had any problems. I don't remember how much the stuff cost, but it looked more legit than the "quick start" bacteria bottles by other brands. This stuff isn't sold as a "cycle starter" but as a ammonia/nitrite reducer. Technically the same thing, but it doesn't claim to start and finish a cycle in a matter of days.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopeseeker said:


> ....it will have some old gravel in a nylon in it to seed it,.... Maybe, with the seeding , it might be a little less than a month. But, we shall see.


Right, Hopeseeker. Put that seeded gravel in the filter or in a high flow area. I'm sure it will take less than a month. In fact, with sufficient bacteria, it's practically cycled, already.

Yeah, Watty, they never claim those products are cycle starters or tank cyclers at all...just "cycle helpers." And they all suggest they be used in a fish-in cycle, or to add stock immediately or for increasing stock.. 

So far, I'm tracking Tetra Safestart, Dr Tim's One-and-Only and now Microbe-Lift Nite-Out II (thank you, Watty). All three claim to have Nitrosomonas, Nitrospira and/or Nitrobacter. those are the bacteria responsuble for eliminating ammonia and nitrire. Anyone using anything else with good results?

Maybe modern technology is finally able to produce an effective "bacteria in a bottle."


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Well, like I posted before, Jungle's Start Zyme (from Walmart lol) worked well for me. I just used one dose. I figured it was better than nothing, since I didn't have anywhere to get some BB from an established tank.

My filter died yesterday, so I had to go get a new one. I'm hoping the chunk of the old filter, and the biomedia I threw in the bottom, will help keep the tank cycled. Especially since I'm going on vacation in four days. D:


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

First official test of this cycling! Day 6 of the boys being in the recently re-cleaned divided 10 gallon!
PH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 40ppm (Source water is already 40ppm coming out of tap. We, unfortunately, have well water in the country.)


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Stability.html
http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-123-Stability-500ml/dp/B0002APIIW

I have a 100mL bottle of this Stability.

Only used a capful, but I split that capful between 3 of the filters that I stuffed with established media from the BioWheel 400. 

Hally, your 2nd post is the cycle log from your_ 3G? Are you using drops of 100% ammonia? _


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Watty, thanks for posting the 8.0 results

My Marineland Eclipse 6 guppy tank might have gone up to 8.0 maybe higher because the week the ammonia shot up to the 6.0ppm range, I did a 50% change every day & it made NO difference in the 2nd test I ran on the ammonia. That's when I thought my ammonia test kit went bad & I brought some water to the fish store to check if something was wrong. 

Not the case, user error. 

One of the kits comes with Ammonia Test Bottle #1 & Ammonia Test Bottle #2. 

I was using 8 drops from each bottle = 16 drops total. 2x the recommended dose. 

An extra note.... 

I found that the old water test kits will still work as long as they weren't kept out in the sun. 

One kit I have should be at least 20 years old. I was going to drop it off during hazardous waste recycling, but got busy. 

Eventually when I started to actually do water test, I worked the old solution into the routine. The solution bottle is all discolored & stained yellow, but amazingly it still give accurate results though.

I was told at the fish place, that my kit has a life of about 2 years. Now that I know I was the cause of the inaccurate results, I totally disagree.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

MSG said:


> I have a 100mL bottle of this Stability.


Professional aquarist, Carl Strohmeyer likes Stability as a cycle helper. It doesn't contain autotrophic bacteria, only heterotrophic which are hundreds of time weaker. 



MSG said:


> .... I stuffed with established media from the BioWheel 400.


There's the key right there.



MSG said:


> Hally, your 2nd post is the cycle log from your_ 3G? Are you using drops of 100% ammonia? _


Dr Tim's ammonia, which is far weaker than Dr Tim Hovanec says. He says 1 drop/gal = 2.0ppm ammonia. I found 1 drop/gal = >0.5ppm.

With Ace Hardware Janitorial strength ammonia 1 drop/gal = 1.0ppm


----------



## Leafygreens (Apr 28, 2012)

Tank: 10 gallon
Substrate: Gravel
Filtration: Sponge filter run with air pump
Heater: Eheim Jager 50 watt, set to 83 degrees
No plants, no lighting other than fluorescent lighting in the room
Test kit: API Freshwater Master Test Kit

I was trying to do a fishless cycle starting from nothing. I used Dr. Tim's ammonium chloride because I couldn't find clear ammonia in stores. I had to use more of it than the bottle says to reach a concentration of 2ppm on my API test kit. I left the tank alone. After a few weeks the ammonia dropped a little and I added more to get it back up to 2ppm, but other than that, nothing changed. Coming up on my 8th week of cycling, with no nitrite or nitrate readings, I called it quits on "starting from nothing" and went ahead and added a bottle of Dr. Tim's One and Only nitrifying bacteria. I ordered it from Foster and Smith and they shipped it wrapped in cold packs. I shook the bottle vigorously, then lifted up my sponge filter so I could pour the contents directly onto it. My cycling log is as follows... Note: When I wasn't sure which value the color most closely matched, I put a range of the two closest values, ie. 0-0.25ppm. 

7/12
Right before adding Dr. Tim's One and Only
Ammonia: 2ppm 
Nitrite: 0ppm 
Nitrate: 0ppm 
pH: 8.2 

7/13
1 day after adding
Ammonia: 2ppm 
Nitrite: .25ppm 
Nitrate: 0-5ppm 

7/14
2 days
Ammonia: .5ppm 
Nitrite: 5+ppm 
Nitrate: 5ppm

Noticing the high nitrites, I e-mailed Dr. Tim to ask if I should do a water change. This was his response: "When the nitrite is high (above 5 mg/L NO2-N) the process will slow. The problem is that your test kits measure in units of NO2 not NO2-N which means when your test kit says it is 5 NO2 the value is about 1.2 NO2-N. Right now do not add any more ammonia - wait for the nitrite to get lower on your test kit scale." He said I could do a water change if I wanted to; that it wouldn't hurt anything. I chose not to. 

7/15
3 days
Ammonia: 0-0.25ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

7/16
4 days
Ammonia: 0-0.25ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

7/17
5 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm

7/18
6 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

7/19
7 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

At this point, since it's been cycling with One and Only for a week and we seem to have stalled out, I decided to do a 25% water change. I retested after the change and got the same results as earlier today, except the nitrates seemed to be more like 5ppm instead of 5-10ppm. 

7/20
8 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate 5ppm

7/21
9 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+pmm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

7/22
10 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

7/23
11 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 1ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm

I had e-mailed Dr. Tim again yesterday to see if it was okay to continue not adding ammonia, and ask if there was anything else I could do to speed up the nitrite-oxidizing bacteria. I was getting a little concerned the 5+ppm phase could continue for some time. It was Sunday; he wrote back on Monday, by which time I had tested again and found my nitrites suddenly dropped to 1ppm. He said: "Part of the problem is that the API test kit has a very low range - yes it says 5 ppm but that is the ion form. You can watch this video I made for a better explanation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPiDRid_Km8 But your tank is on its way - should drop very fast now." (If you're interested, around 5min in, he talks about false readings when values are very high. 9:25 begins the discussion on differences in units, with a chart at 10:20 showing differences between ion and nitrogen base testing.) 

7/24
12 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: .50ppm
Nitrate: 5-10ppm
Added 15 drops of ammonia to .5 ppm.

7/25
13 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

7/26
14 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

7/27
15 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

7/28
16 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 2ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm 

7/29
17 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 1ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

7/30
18 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: .50ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

7/31
19 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: .25ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

8/1
20 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: .25
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

8/2
21 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm
Added 15 drops of ammonia to .5ppm.

8/3
22 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm

8/4
23 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

8/5
24 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 1ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm

8/6
25 days
Nitrite: .50ppm

8/7
26 days
Nitrite: .50ppm

8/8
27 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: .25ppm
Nitrate: 10-20 ppm (heading up towards 40)
pH: 8.2

8/9
28 days
Nitrite: 0ppm 
Added 15 drops of ammonia to .5 ppm. 

8/10
29 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 5+ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm (heading up towards 40)

8/11
30 days
Nitrite: 1ppm 

8/12
31 days
Nitrite: 0ppm
Added 15 drops of ammonia to .5ppm

8/13
32 days
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10-20ppm (heading up towards 40)

If I had it to do over, I would've added One and Only on day 1. It did take quite a bit longer than the stated 5-7 days to cycle the tank, but I was fishless cycling, which is supposed to be unnecessary with the product. I would definitely recommend One and Only to someone who's trying to start their cycle up and doesn't have access to any established media.

Can't wait to finally go get my betta!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Terrific, LG. That's a lot of valuable information. Thanks for taking the time to post it. It shows that waiting for the bacteria to fall out of the sky is long and frustrating.

Your conversation with Dr Tim Hovanec was enlightening. (I wish I could run Utube on my slow dialup.) I got the impression from his instructions that One-and-Only was meant for a fish-in cycle, building up only enough ammonia to satisfy the requirements of one or a few fish---just as OldFishLady says---as opposed the >5ppm ammonia dosing that I prefer for fishless cycling, which prepares a tank for a bigger population.

The fact that OaO comes chilled, indicates that it's composed of live bacteria. Dr Tim has discovered how to keep them alive for commercial sales. I wonder if Tetra has with their Safestart.

I'm surprised that he advises cutting back on ammonia when nitrites rise. According to your log, that seems to have slowed it down. It still took about 3 weeks for the nitrite to come down. Although that was the end of your cycle, I'm glad you dosed a few more times, both for your security and as a backcheck on the timing. Very nice.

It seems like it takes care of ammonia right away, but took 9 days, then 7 days then two days to firmly establish the cycle. 

You showed remarkable patience and restraint waiting that long to get your fish, a very responsible way to go about it. I'm sure your log and experience will prove very valuable to many keepers wanting to provide a cycled tank for their fish.

Great job, LG. Thank you.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, yeah....And from now on you will always have seeded media to cycle any other tank you start up.:smile:


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Kevron56' Cycling Log*









Cycling Log
Water from sink: PH: 7.6 / Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite:0 / Nitrate: 0
Tank Temperature: 80-86 degrees F / Tank Size: 5g / Filter: Aqua-Tech HOB Power Filter with the addition of a baffle...








and a Fluvel biofoam attached to the filter intake...








No heater… Honolulu, HI is considered tropical right??
Used Ace brand 10% Janitorial Strength Ammonia Hydroxide
Plants: 3 Anubias & 2 bunches of Bacopa Crenata
Used API Master Test Kit
Used Kordon Novaqua & Amquel+
Used a 1cc medical type syringe to measure ammonia doses

10/8
***Added 0.8cc Ammonia***
Ammonia:4-8?

10/9 
@ 1715 Ammonia: 4

10/10
@ 1700 Ammonia: 4

10/11 
@ 1740 Ammonia: 4

10/12
@ 1405 Ammonia: 1-2 / Nitrite: 0.50 ---> +0.4 Ammonia & retested
Ammonia: 4

10/13
@ 1400 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 2-5 / Nitrate: 40-80 ---> +0.4 Ammonia & retested
Ammonia: 2-4 ---> +0.1 Ammonia

10/14
@ 0745 Ammonia: 0.5-1 / Nitrite: 5 / Nitrate: 80 ---> +0.5 Ammonia
@ 2000 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 2-5 ---> +0.5 Ammonia

10/15
@ 1630 Ammonia: 0.25 / Nitrite: 2-5 / Nitrate: 80-160 ---> +0.8 Ammonia & retested
Ammonia: 4

10/16
@ 0720 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 2-5 ----> +0.4 Ammonia
@ 1700 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 2-5
*** 40% H20 change & +0.6 Ammonia***
@ 1730 Ammonia: 4 / Nitrite: 2-5

10/17
@ 0715 Ammonia: 0.5 / Nitrite: 2-5 ---> +0.4 Ammonia
@ 1645 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0.25 ---> +0.4 Ammonia

10/18
@ 0700 Ammonia:1 / Nitrite: 0 ---> +0.4 Ammonia
Ammonia: 4
@ 1700 Ammonia: 1-2 / Nitrite: 0 ---> + 0.2 Ammonia
@ 2030 Ammonia: 4
(I think I added the huge baffle on this day and increased the water level which both significantly lowered water surface agitation.... that may be the reason for the reduction in Ammonia being processed in the upcoming days???)

10/19
@ 0715 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0 ---> + 0.2 Ammonia
Ammonia: 4?
@1900 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0 ----> + 0.1 Ammonia
@1935 Ammonia: 4

10/20
@ 0620 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0 ---> +0.2 Ammonia
Ammonia: 4
@ 1300 Ammonia: 2-4 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 80
@ 1700 Ammonia: 2-4
@ 1900 Ammonia: 2? (why can’t my bb process 4ppm ammonia to 0 within 12hrs?! I decided to trim the large baffle to increase water flow)
@ 2230 Ammonia: 1-2

10/21
@ 0700 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0 ---> + 1ga H20 to top off
@0745 Ammonia: 1 ---> + 0.4 Ammonia & retested
@ 0830 Ammonia: 4
@2000 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite:0

10/22
@ 0700 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0
@ 1900 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 160 ---> +0.5 Ammonia & retested
@ 2000 Ammonia: 4

10/23
@ 0730 Ammonia: 2 / Nitrite: 0
@ 1645 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0
@1900 Ammonia: 1
***50% H20 Change****
@ 2030 Ammonia: 0.5 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 80 --->+ 0.4 Ammonia
@ 2100: Ammonia: 4

10/24
@ 0700 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0.25 ---> +0.3 Ammonia & retested
@ 0740 Ammonia: 4
@ 1230: Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0.5 (Whatsup with this Nitrate spike?!)
@ 1740 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0-0.25---> + 0.6cc Ammonia & retested
@ 1920 Ammonia: 4

10/ 25 
@ 0600 Ammonia: 0.5 / Nitrate: 0 ---> + 0.5cc Ammonia & retested
@ 0630 Ammonia: 4
@ 2000 Ammonia: 1 / Nitrite: 0 (why can't my BB process 4ppm Ammonia to 0 in 12 hrs or less?!)
***Did a 90% H20 change in hopes of bringing readings down to a more easier level to read***
@ 2040 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 5
+ 0.3cc Ammonia & retested (also placed a towel covering vents on top of HOB filter... If its darker will the colony grow faster?)
@ 2100 Ammonia: 2 (At this point I told myself I would b happy if my bb can process 2ppm Ammonia down to 0 in 12 hrs or less... Maybe with the size of my tank and the amount of filter media I can’t sustain a colony large enough to process that much ammonia that quickly… From what I researched I highly doubt 1 betta will produce that much ammonia that quickly to even sustain a colony that large. Maybe my eyes can't distinguish between the different greens on the API master test kit chart due to my old age... But I know I can distinguish between yellow and green!)

10/26
@ 0700 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 ---> +0.4cc Ammonia & retested
@ 0745 Ammonia: 2-4?
@ 1700 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 ---> + 0.4cc Ammonia & retested
@ 1830 Ammonia: 2

10/27
@ 0730 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 80---> + 0.4cc Ammonia
@ 1630 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0
***90% H20 change***
@ 1715 Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 5

*** At this point I considered my tank cycled and went to Petco to adopt a new friend***

10/29
Ammonia: 0 / Nitrite: 0 / Nitrate: 10-20 
Decided to do a 50% H20 change… I wasn’t gonna take any chances
Nitrate: 5


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

Hallyx suggested I add my log to this thread. Gladly! Just know the date on the last entry should be Nov. 10th and that my betta, Thai, doesn't regularly eat peas. It was just a preventative measure since his shipping conditions were horrendous.










I hope everyone is having fun with their science projects!!! :BIGcool:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

for someone like me who has never cycled a tank, all this is so fascinating !


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> for someone like me who has never cycled a tank, all this is so fascinating !



Odds are that most of your tanks have quietly cycled because you have let mother nature do her thing.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Odds are that most of your tanks have quietly cycled because you have let mother nature do her thing.


yup XD no food for bacteria. I often switch out filter media on a whim and nothing happens >.> I bought a test kit to only find out that it always tested 0.....

so I sold it...


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yup XD no food for bacteria. I often switch out filter media on a whim and nothing happens >.> I bought a test kit to only find out that it always tested 0.....
> 
> so I sold it...


If only we could all be so lucky!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevron56 said:


> If only we could all be so lucky!


Nothing to do with luck XD just way too many plants  very stable tanks...
but not as fun on the science


----------

